# Twin mom's stories



## Treysmomma09

Hi everyone. I'm new here but not a new mom. In fact this is my fourth pregnancy and I have been trying to google some answers to my questions but can't seem to find anything. Here's my story...I am supposed to be 6 weeks 4 days pregnant but I took a pregnancy test and it came back negative. Note, I didn't take FMU because I didn't think it would matter this late and I don't know if my urine might have been diluted in any way. But I am 100% positive I am pregnant. I have had symptoms for over 3 weeks, my last period didn't come it instead I lightly bled for a day and a half with no clotting. It was so unlike a normal period for me and it was more blood than just what is considered implantation spotting. My symptoms have been pretty pronounced except morning sickness which has just been severe nausea and gagging at times but no puking as of yet(thank god). But I have terrible back pain almost consistently, my cramping at times has been worse than what I remember with my last three, I have terrible tail bone pain which I have never had before. That pain is so bad that I can't sit on most surfaces and even with a pillow it still hurts. It hurts worse when standing up or trying to walk. I also have severe dizziness which is worse than anything I have ever experienced and I am always so tired. My question is...I have always heard twin moms get positive results so much earlier than moms of singletons. Is this always the case or has someone gotten a later result only to find out its twins? I'm only asking bc my symptoms are so much more exaggerated than my three singletons and even before I started having more exaggerated symptoms I just keep getting this sinking feeling its twins and it won't go away. I do have a family history of fraternal twins....there are five sets of them on my side alone. I'm just so confused. I know they say sometimes male hormones take a while to show up where as girl hormones are stronger and usually produce a higher result. Idk how true it is though bc my son I didn't test until 9 weeks and it was very dark and with both my girls I tested at 4 weeks and got faint positives. I've never had issues with pregnancy tests coming up negative at 6 weeks though. Someone help! Maybe I'm crazy.


----------



## MrsC8776

Have you been to the dr to get your pregnancy confirmed? This is my first pregnancy but honestly even though I'm having twins I had very little symptoms. Never got morning sickness or felt extra tired. 

I'm not fully understanding the last part of your post. Are you thinking that you got a negative test because you are having boys? It really doesn't work that way. HCG is HCG and it doesn't have anything to do with gender. A pregnancy test should work if you truly are 6 weeks along. 

Maybe try testing again tomorrow with FMU and see what happens. I think you should look into getting the pregnancy confirmed if you haven't already.


----------



## Babyduo

Sometimes there can be issues such as ectopic pregnancies so if you are having pain I'd go in to your doctor and have them check everything out. Then you would know for sure what is going on.


----------



## Treysmomma09

No I haven't been to the dr yet. I'm trying to wait it out one more week and then testing again. I just am sure I am pregnant bc I know the symptoms of pregnancy and are very in tune with my body. I think that if I'm truly pregnant, yes I do believe it would be a boy bc my symptoms feel like they did with my one son as opposed to my girls....just more exaggerated than any of my three pregnancies. I know it doesn't tell the gender. I was just saying that some people believe male hormones aren't as strong so sometimes it doesn't show up as soon as it should. So I was saying that idk if that could be a reason it's saying negative since I didn't test till after 9 weeks with my son. I'm going to go get it confirmed. I just want to make sure to give it some time too because I have heard women who had trouble with test results and even blood work sometimes in pregnancy.


----------



## Treysmomma09

Babyduo....yeah I know about ectopic pregnancies and know the symptoms to look for. The kind of pain I'm having isn't like that pain. It's just normal back pain but more pronounced and a lot earlier than I remember happening than my other three. Thanks though and I am planning on getting checked out this next week if possible. I was just really looking to hear from twin moms on their symptoms at this stage and to ask if anyone had gotten a later positive on a urine test with twin pregnancies.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Hmmm other than your fraternal twin history, I'm not sure what your post has to do with twins and multiples? Are you saying you think you're carrying twin boys and thats why you are getting negative test results? Because that would be novel! We get countless women in here with mega dark early lines asking if they're an indication of twins lol. The answer to both is... lines on the pregnancy tests don't have ANY relevance to the amount of babies you're carrying. Or indeed the gender. Never encountered a pregnancy where no line has appeared at all though, certainly not at 6 weeks along. 

There is such a thing as 'the hook effect'. I haven't done much research but basically at some point in your pregnancy, the levels of hormones become too high for tests to work correctly. So maybe try adding a bit of water to your wee and dipping a test into it. I've heard its pretty rare but some women have only managed to get their positives that way.

Personally, when I was pregnant with my twin girls, my lines were very very very light for a good number of weeks until they started getting darker. But they were definitely there from day one of my missed period. I'd just have to squint to see them. With my singleton son, the line was as dark as the control line from the day of my missed period. 

Don't know whether I've helped at all. What you're saying is kinda confusing. I think though, as you're in pain, you should see your Dr sooner rather than later. Only a blood test and/or an ultrasound can really give you your answers, as you know. 

Keep us updated!


----------



## Treysmomma09

I was simply saying I have a high history of twins in my family bc most people...that's the first question they ask when there's a question about carrying twins. I posted it here bc I figured it would be the highest chance to get replies from people who have carried twins rather than just in any other forum. I'm new here so plz excuse me if I posted it in the wrong area. Idk if I'm carrying twins, much less the gender. Just wondering bc my symptoms are so different from my others. You did help though. Lol. And sorry my post is so confusing. Seems to be the general consensus. I will keep you updated though whenever I find out what the heck is going on. Lol. Thanks.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi - sorry hun, I personally have always had positive hpts from as early as 7/8dpo and even in my miscarried pregnancies (when the embryo was never quite 'right' and slow to implant) the tests came up positive before my period was due. I have however heard of women who never get a positive test despite being pregnant so although rare, it is possible.

Female babies do theoretically produce more hcg early on than boys, but even so the amounts for both are easily high enough to register on a hpt 14dpo so can't see that that's a reason or not for a negative hpt. If you're sure you're pregnant then please get checked out - the earlier the better honey :) xx


----------



## Treysmomma09

Thanks. I appreciate your response. I went to the ER today bc the cramping was persistent and I was kinda worried maybe I was having an ectopic pregnancy like someone else mentioned. However, the dr I had was a jerk and wouldn't do anything except test my urine again which of course still showed up negative. So he informed me it was negative and told me I don't have UTIs or kidney infection but that's all he did. So, I'm going to make an appointment with my family dr this week as early as possible bc I know she will do a blood screening to make sure I even have any levels in my blood that could be low as well as possibly an ultrasound to make sure there isn't any other reason for these symptoms. So we shall see. I'm okay with not being pregnant yet bc my husband and I weren't really trying yet anyways. I just wish I could figure out why this is happening if it's not the presence of pregnancy bc it sure does feel too close to my prior pregnancies. Thanks anyways.


----------



## amjon

Are you sure what you are taking as pregnancy symptoms aren't possibly pre-menopausal symptoms (not sure how old you are)? I didn't have any symptoms different with my twins early on and you certainly should be getting a positive test at 6 weeks.


----------



## drsquid

I know I thought I was pregnant one month. Lots of symptoms etc even wasted a pregnancy test. Wasted a pregnancy test and everything and still didnt believe it til I had a neg us. Sorry, much more likely to be not pregnant than twins.


----------



## TatorMom

I'm going to be honest, I've been WAY more sick and tired with this pregnancy than I was with our twin girls. I've struggled with hypermesis and all the fun stuff, although it's finally getting better. I've felt very clear movements earlier with this one than with the twins too. My lines were also darker with this pregnancy on pregnancy tests and my hCG, estrogen, and progesterone levels have been through the roof with this pregnancy as well. I really don't think there are symptoms that really correlate with multiples. It's just different with every pregnancy, regardless of the number of babies. It's extremely rare to get a negative pregnancy test if you're pregnant, unless you're earlier than you think. Hormone imbalances and serious medical conditions can create all kinds of "pregnancy" symptoms, so seeing your dr or NP is a very good idea. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## arj

My twin test came back positive at 13 dpo, but very faint. Got bloods done that day and they were very low, only 66. Twin boys


----------



## Treysmomma09

I'm absolutely sure. I'm 26 and this would be my fourth pregnancy. I never had a period this month. I'm supposed to have one on the 1st so I will probably know by then what is going on as i have made a dr appointment and getting an ultrasound to see if I have ovarian cysts or not. I'm having more symptoms than just what I normally get from being per menstrual. But thanks for your response.


----------



## jackie2012

i get this every couple of years when my cycle resets or changes not sure what its doing lol. but i would get pregnancy symptoms nauseous, tired, tender breasts, cramping and miss my period. I would take a hpt and it would be negative but still have that feeling of being pregnant. When i went to my gyn she told me that my cycle was shifting and that my symptoms were from hormones. i am 33 and it has happened three times. with all 4 of my pregnancies i got positive result with a hpt. It was quite annoying and worrisome though to have that feeling and not knowing for sure if i was or not.


----------

